# Defined Details - This years new venture



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Defined Details - Long Term Coatings.​
The Home of Vehicle Perfection.​
​
Email: [email protected] | Tel: 07817 224 869​
 ​
Well as 2012 draws to a close and we venture forth into 2013. I can honestly say it's been a funny old year, one way or another. But the diary has been as busy as ever, with new and existing clients returning to have their cars treated and pampered.​
Earlier in the year there was a shift in the market and the decision was made to offer our clients a 1 stop shop where we can apply ceramic and long term sealants to their vehicles. So Glasgow's first in door ceramic & long term sealant centre was born. Offering Cquartz Finest, Cquartz, Max Protect, Wolf's, Nanolex, Opti-coat v2 & recently Polish Angels. Each product has it place within the car care industry & covers all scenarios, in budget as well as living styles. As part of this continual growth we will be added further manufactures to the list in the coming year . So the future is bright if not long lasting also.​
This does not mean we are turning our back on conventional car care, as in polymer sealants and waxes. As these product are still held in high regards within our detailing services also. Hence offering the owner of this car time to pamper it as he desires.​
I thought I would share a few picture of car that have been treated with these long term products during the course of the year and hope you enjoy them as much as I did working on them.​
Gordon.​
BMW 525 Cquartz​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
Peugeot Opti-Coat.​








​








​








​








​








​
Audi TT S Line - Cquartz Finest​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
Smart Brabus Roadster - Cquartz Finest​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
Mitsubishi Evo IX GT - Cquartz Finest. (Hairdressers Car AKA Chris)​








​








​








​








​
Audi TT S Line - Cquartz Finest.​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
BMW M3 - Cquartz Finest.​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
One of our achievements this year was to become Polish Angel Accredited, with certification.​
http://www.polishangel.net/official-professionals-certificate.php​








​
Audi A3 S Line - Polish Angel cosmic topped with Concours De Passion.​








​








​








​
Peugeot 205 CTI - Polish Angel Cosmic Glasscoat.​








​








​








​
Mercedes C63 AMG - Poilsh Angel Cosmic Glasscoat​








​








​








​








​








​




​
Audi A4 TFSI - Cosmic Glasscoat​








​








​








​
Mercedes CLS - Cosmic​








​








​








​








​




​
Vw Amorak - Polish Angel Escalate Lotion followed by Master Sealant.​








​








​








​








​




​
Audi TT Quattro - Max Protect V1 & V2 topped with Cosmic.​








​








​








​




​
Subaru P1 - Max Protect V1 & V4​








​








​








​








​




​
Fiat Abrath - Max Protect V1 & V2​








​








​








​








​
Range Rover Sport - V1 & V2​








​








​








​








​




​
Audi A6 Avant - Max Protect V1 & V2​








​








​








​








​








​
Audi A3 S Line - V1 & V2​








​








​








​




​
Full & Detailed write up will follow in the coming months.​
*All a Happy and Prosperous New Year to everyone from Defined Details. Thank you for all the support though out 2012.*​
Gordon​


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one buddy, hasn't it just been a funny old year..

It is good to see someone branching out into a specialist area as such and doing well from it, I get asked more and more for coatings, the van will be coated for 2013 ..

Some stunning finishes there Gordon, but you know I rate your work and follow you closely on FB. I would be more than happy to let you lose on my vehicles ..

Will be up your way on my tour next year, so make sure we have a good one to work on, or I won't bring the biscuits ..


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

always a busy boy! :lol:

very nice pics and finishes there mate.... thanks for all your help in 2012 and all the best for 2013

:thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Some really great photos in there Gordon. All the best for 2013. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

glad your back to your best now gordon,and turning out quality work

the finishes especially on whites look very nice

ive now got an idea which one to purchase in the future

all the best,catch up somewhere in the new year


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

That's some very impressive polishing/coatings on some impressive cars . 

GREAT WORK BUD. 

Good luck in 2013 and look forward to seeing more great work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good mate some very nice motors there.

I see you used V1 then Cosmic on the TT.. Can I have more info on this interesting combo please? Why, how etc?
Was it 2 layers of V1? How soon did you apply Cosmic after V1? Did you need to use Silk Coat or did you simply leave the TT in the unit for 24 hours? Reason I ask is I had the idea of V1x2->Famous combo, whats your view on this? Obviously Cosmic & Famous 2 different products though but the idea is there .. 
As we both know Max Protect isnt as slick as we would like so was this the reason for using Cosmic instead of V2 or V4 ? Sorry for the bombarding of Q's but would like to hear your view on this? Feel free to PM me or give me a shout on Facebook if you wish not to go too much off topic here.

Cheers.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I recognise a few of those (5 to be precise :lol and the photos really don't do justice to the superb machine polished and jewelled finish! :buffer:

A nice record of some of 2012's work Gordon and best wishes for a healthy and prosperous 2013. :thumb: 

Alan W

P.S. An orange 'vert may be heading over for some work soon.


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Which menz are you using on the A3 I can see in the photo.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats great work mate, photos are very good to.


----------



## meg3 (Aug 13, 2011)

great art


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Great work there buddy. Again thanks for all your help and all the best for 2013.
Alex


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Splendid work Gordon and beautiful pictures! :argie:
Great idea this 1-stop coating shop. Believe this is the way forward. :thumb:

Wish you a Happy 2013 and lots of happy customers for you!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice Gordon, and excellent to see Defined Details going from strength to strength. Keep the faith, never rush the work, this is why you achieve such excellent quality in your finishes. If I broke my arms, you'd be one of the very few people allowed anywhere near my cars with a machine polisher :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

All of the cars look superb :thumb:

Good luck with your new venture


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

That's probably the best line up I've seen in The Studio... fantastic work fella :argie:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

All look awesome Gordon. Wish you a great 2013!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome:argie::thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Top work and cracking pictures, all the best for 2013.


----------



## Max Protect (Jun 27, 2007)

Beautiful work as always Gordon! :argie::argie::argie:

Some crazy glossy motors you have created :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Keep it up in 2013 :thumb:

Janis


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Made my day thanks gardon


----------



## uniquedetailing (Jan 1, 2011)

Great work, coatings seem to be a ever day use in the states, glad to see it being used here


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

The results of a master craftsman at the top of his game :thumb:

Some women have the ability to look great in a sack cloth, you have the ability to make any vehicle you touch look stunning with what ever its dressed in.

Gordon, you are not only an inspiration but a mine of factual information. Thank you for all your help this year, we look forward to seeing you again soon.

Big respect, may health and happiness bless you and your good lady in the new year.

All at team face :wave:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Stunning work Gordon it's nice to see so many cars finished to such a high standard from some one at the top off there game all the best for 2013


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Some stunning, stunning finishes on a great set of cars.

I can see why you are going the route of these new products as they do give a cracking finish, especially on white. Some excellent work done this year and I'm looking forward to next year's write ups.

Think I'll always be a wax man though.


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

stunning, awesome, fantastic

any word u may use to describe it.

You've been an inspiration Gordon, i've learned a lot from your posts which have been very informative.

Wishing u all the very best for next year.

cheers and greetings from Mauritius.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Gordon, I know the pictures of those products in use look amazing but I'm sure 99% of the what is achieved is down to the amazing prep work you put into each car.

As others have said you are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic all of them:thumb:


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome work, Gordon.

...I love that old 5 series


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning work  looking forward to see what's next


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Been a busy bee then Mr Gordon. Will need to have a catch up in the new year. All look as they should be after some Defined Details tlc.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hope new year much more shine to come 

Thanks God it was not '' choose your favorite of the year '' competition it would be way hard to decide


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Simply superb Gordon, fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Fantastic work as always Gordon! Chuffed it's all going well and onwards to 2013 as I'm sure it will be another good one for you.

Hopefully bump into you next year at some point, don't think I'll bring the Lidl Energy Drinks this time though as don't think I ever recovered... ha!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work as always Gordon


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Amazing post G, showing your attention to detail and how good all the products can look in all price spectrums... Cosmic looks especially special, as do certain others 

All the best for the new year Gordon. :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

love the photos Gordon, keep up the awesome work.....:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

dooka said:


> Nice one buddy, hasn't it just been a funny old year..
> 
> It is good to see someone branching out into a specialist area as such and doing well from it, I get asked more and more for coatings, the van will be coated for 2013 ..
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob and look forward to your Uk tour next year. Kettle always on and more than welcome. :thumb:


The Cueball said:


> always a busy boy! :lol:
> 
> very nice pics and finishes there mate.... thanks for all your help in 2012 and all the best for 2013
> 
> :thumb:


 Never a problem Big Guys and more than welcome anytime. 


steve from wath said:


> glad your back to your best now gordon,and turning out quality work
> 
> the finishes especially on whites look very nice
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve. I have no doubt I will be around your neck of the woods next year and It is always a pleasure to meet up with you.



AaronGTi said:


> Looking good mate some very nice motors there.
> 
> I see you used V1 then Cosmic on the TT.. Can I have more info on this interesting combo please? Why, how etc?
> Was it 2 layers of V1? How soon did you apply Cosmic after V1? Did you need to use Silk Coat or did you simply leave the TT in the unit for 24 hours? Reason I ask is I had the idea of V1x2->Famous combo, whats your view on this? Obviously Cosmic & Famous 2 different products though but the idea is there ..
> ...


First of all Aaron. Apologises
It was my mistake it was V1 & 2 not as written, then topped with cosmic. I left the V1 90 Mins then V2 80 mins before the application of the cosmic. Silk coat was not used, as this is why I choose Cosmic, It offered and very glassy look, slickness and time was not of relevance as the owner was overseas and I had the car till his return. 
V4 In IMO Cant be compared to V2 as it is a totally different finish. Ultra slick and an absorbent coating. With great gloss. But if my findings as well as Janis are correct. It would be my number one choice on cars used in a totally different fashion and life style. Although the faster curing at this time of year is a plus. 
Famous has a few of the same ingredients as Comic. But as you said it is a totally different product. If applied and I cant confirm this. But over all durability could be reduced, as you would only have an adhesion bond to the V2. I also would wait till the V2 is touch dry and all solvents have been evaporated prior to Famous. Famous is more designed to be applied on naked paint where it can get a stronger fix to the pores in the paint surface.



Alan W said:


> I recognise a few of those (5 to be precise :lol and the photos really don't do justice to the superb machine polished and jewelled finish! :buffer:
> 
> A nice record of some of 2012's work Gordon and best wishes for a healthy and prosperous 2013. :thumb:
> 
> ...


 Yes thought you might Alan. Happy New Year and it should not be an issue if they wish to contact me now about the car. Hopefully all my phone troubles are over :wall:


j3ggo said:


> Which menz are you using on the A3 I can see in the photo.


 The menzerna polish in the picture was 85RD, as correction had been completed and was conduction my finish sets. I would never personally apply a ceramic to a car without first completing a finishing set. Gloss and clarity is utmost in my eyes.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

alx_chung said:


> Great work there buddy. Again thanks for all your help and all the best for 2013.
> Alex


 Alex it is always a pleasure to see and work with you. Hope the 5 series it still looking well. :thumb:


Dave KG said:


> Very nice Gordon, and excellent to see Defined Details going from strength to strength. Keep the faith, never rush the work, this is why you achieve such excellent quality in your finishes. If I broke my arms, you'd be one of the very few people allowed anywhere near my cars with a machine polisher :thumb:


 Thanks Dave for the gracious comments. But no broken arms please. You stay in the @rse end of no where :lol: 


Max Protect said:


> Beautiful work as always Gordon! :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> Some crazy glossy motors you have created :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> ...


 Hope you have had a great new year Janis and will be in touch very soon regarding the end of Feb :thumb:


Mr Face said:


> The results of a master craftsman at the top of his game :thumb:
> 
> Some women have the ability to look great in a sack cloth, you have the ability to make any vehicle you touch look stunning with what ever its dressed in.
> 
> ...


 Mike I have always held you in high regard and it is always a pleasure to help anyway I can. As you know I am always at the end of the phone. Well mostly now I have eventually got it back. Look forward to seeing you next year m8. Stay safe and well. 


zckid said:


> stunning, awesome, fantastic
> 
> any word u may use to describe it.
> 
> ...


 Thank you and I have a good few car to write up. So hopefully it will be more of the same. But a bit more in-depth as before.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow some fantastic metal but the green TT stands out for me stunning not that the others don't look fantastic as well, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

First class work and finishes as always Gordon, roll on 2013! 

:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Gordon, all the best for 2013 :thumb:

Baz


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

Holy moly, that's a lot of shine right there... Excellent work


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! Just wow! Awesome work here Gordon! I'm speechless! :argie:

I love the videos too mate! They just add that extra special something to these detail threads mate! :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Amazing gloss and clarity. master at work.


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Absolutely stunning work.


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Someone's been a very busy boy! Lots of stunning looking cars there. Great work


----------



## dscam (May 30, 2008)

Great work as always Gordon and best of luck with the new direction for the business!


----------

